# What Does "Ignore" Mean?



## gamboolman (Sep 19, 2020)

I have searched and No Joy on finding out what it means to put a member on "Ignore"

Can you please advise what it means and how does it work?

Thanks, gamboolman.....


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2020)

If you click on someone’s name, there is a button you can click so you don’t see any of their posts.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 19, 2020)

Uh oh!  I accidently ignored all my friends.  Now what??!?!   

Tony


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey! Did someone post something?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> If you click on someone’s name, there is a button you can click so you don’t see any of their posts.


Except if the ignored one is quoted by someone else, I think.  I wouldn't know.  I think, sorry folks, to ignore someone by this method is childish.  Ignore on your own, it's more grown up.


----------



## win231 (Sep 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Except if the ignored one is quoted by someone else, I think.  I wouldn't know.  I think, sorry folks, to ignore someone by this method is childish.  Ignore on your own, it's more grown up.


LOL.  It's a childish way to "Get someone back."
On some forums, I've seen people use it as some kind of threat:  "If you keep disagreeing with me, I'll put you on ignore."   LOL!!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Except if the ignored one is quoted by someone else, I think.  I wouldn't know.  I think, sorry folks, to ignore someone by this method is childish.  Ignore on your own, it's more grown up.


And I’m sorry Pepper but I think everyone is entitled to do whatever works best for them. If this isn’t for you, then feel free to not use it but there’s no need to criticize those who do.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> And I’m sorry Pepper but I think everyone is entitled to do whatever works best for them. If this isn’t for you, then feel free to not use it but there’s no need to criticize those who do.


Ok.  Telling you my POV worked best for me.  I'm one of "them" you know.  ♥


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2020)

LOL.  It IS childish but we both agreed to ignore each other and to be honest, it works. I don’t see any of her posts and she doesn’t see mine.

It works for me


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Ok.  Telling you my POV worked best for me.  I'm one of "them" you know.  ♥


Actually you gave your point of view about how you feel about others using it.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Except if the ignored one is quoted by someone else, I think.  I wouldn't know.  I think, sorry folks, to ignore someone by this method is childish.  Ignore on your own, it's more grown up.



I ignore people who are disrespectful because I don't want anything to do with them; they're assholes. I don't care what they have to say or what their opinions are. Since we have the ability to "ignore" them programmatically, why not? It's more "childish" to bicker with them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I ignore people who are disrespectful because I don't want anything to do with them; they're assholes. I don't care what they have to say or what their opinions are. Since we have the ability to "ignore" them programmatically, why not? It's more "childish" to bicker with them.


I agree that it's a good thing that the software allows us to keep posts away from us that can be upsetting or/and unnerving.  I have used this option since I first joined and it has helped me.  I found that when I did not use the software ignore option I would be reading posts that made me feel badly and I don't need that....life is hard enough...and I wish it to be pleasant.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 20, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I ignore people who are disrespectful because I don't want anything to do with them; they're assholes. I don't care what they have to say or what their opinions are. Since we have the ability to "ignore" them programmatically, why not? It's more "childish" to bicker with them.


Why must you bicker?  Just asking.  All I meant was I ignore all on my own without the function.  I think as a society we've spent too much time ignoring stuff we find unpleasant and look where we are.


----------



## gamboolman (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you all for the replies and good banter...
I just did not know what the "Ignore" Button is and how it works.

gamboolman....


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 20, 2020)

Many times, I'd see posts that criticizes someone else's point of view. I guess it makes them feel superior; if that floats their boat, I let them be. Not knowing their situation in life, I prefer not to engage with them. We don't become vexations to each other's spirit.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 20, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Many times, I'd see posts that criticizes someone else's point of view. I guess it makes them feel superior; if that floats their boat, I let them be. Not knowing their situation in life, I prefer not to engage with them. We don't become vexations to each other's spirit.



I love a good debate, but too often in politics, it degenerates into an insult-fest, which I want nothing to do with. And I want nothing to do with people who act that way.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 20, 2020)

It means if you can't get along with a member you put them on ignore so you don't have to bother with their posts.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 20, 2020)

if someone ticks you off you can ignore all their posts. like a facebook unfriend sort of.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Why must you bicker?  Just asking.  All I meant was I ignore all on my own without the function.  I think as a society we've spent too much time ignoring stuff we find unpleasant and look where we are.


What are you talking about?  The state of society and this ignore feature are 2 different things...We are talking about the ignore option of the software on here--which is a pretty good idea and works very well, thank you.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The state of society and this ignore feature are 2 different things...


Respectfully, ma'am, I bet they are not.  You're welcome.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

I never use Ignore, and can't imagine doing so. But this is just out of curiosity:  If you put someone on Ignore, what happens to all the quotes from them that appear in other people's posts?


----------



## win231 (Dec 23, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I ignore people who are disrespectful because I don't want anything to do with them; they're assholes. I don't care what they have to say or what their opinions are. Since we have the ability to "ignore" them programmatically, why not? It's more "childish" to bicker with them.


A disagreement only becomes bickering when one or both of the individuals lack communication skills & tact.


----------



## Lee (Dec 23, 2020)

I just use the S.O.B. method    Scroll On By


----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2020)

I just think it’s a shame we can only  use an ‘Ignore’ online, how good would it be if we could use it in real life !


----------



## Nathan (Dec 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL.  It's a childish way to "Get someone back."
> On some forums, I've seen people use it as some kind of threat:  "If you keep disagreeing with me, I'll put you on ignore."   LOL!!


The ignore feature itself is useful for blocking those who intentionally try to "push your buttons".   Nothing childish there.


----------



## win231 (Dec 23, 2020)

Nathan said:


> The ignore feature itself is useful for blocking those who intentionally try to "push your buttons".   Nothing childish there.


For some, disagreeing is pushing their buttons.  That's when it becomes childish.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 23, 2020)

It seems only fair to me that we should be able to know who puts us on "ignore".


----------



## Nathan (Dec 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> For some, disagreeing is pushing their buttons.  That's when it becomes childish.


People who enjoy pushing other people's buttons are *childish*, without a doubt.    On the internet they are called TROLLs.


----------



## Chet (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm here for pleasure and not to be aggravated, but some people have no tact and are plain argumentative. If I get that impression from someone the first time I'll let it go, but if as pattern emerges, adios MF.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Uh oh!  I accidently ignored all my friends.  Now what??!?!
> 
> Tony


You're better off!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I never use Ignore, and can't imagine doing so. But this is just out of curiosity:  If you put someone on Ignore, what happens to all the quotes from them that appear in other people's posts?


I've never used the ignore feature on any forum, but I understand that if you quote someone that is being ignored, their post will show in that quote.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

*i didn't want to but i finally had to use mine in order to create a more relaxed atmosphere here. i'm glad we have the feature available.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> It seems only fair to me that we should be able to know who puts us on "ignore".


Why?  It's nobody's business who puts who on ignore.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

win231 said:


> For some, disagreeing is pushing their buttons.  That's when it becomes childish.


I disagree.  It's often the WAY they disagree that can be offensive.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*maybe buckeye wants to know so they're not bothering with wasting their time posting to someone whose not ever going to respond. i can understand that.*


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 31, 2020)

To be put on the dreaded ignore blacklist. TRAGIC!!!!!


----------



## Judycat (Dec 31, 2020)

The people I put on ignore are the same type who irritate me in real life. I don't care if they think it's childish. They're on ignore. Haha.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I ignore people who are disrespectful because I don't want anything to do with them; they're assholes. I don't care what they have to say or what their opinions are. Since we have the ability to "ignore" them programmatically, why not? It's more "childish" to bicker with them.


I agree.  I have a couple of people on ignore who always want to call names when they disagree with someone.  At our age, name calling is so childish.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I never use Ignore, and can't imagine doing so. But this is just out of curiosity:  If you put someone on Ignore, what happens to all the quotes from them that appear in other people's posts?


You can still read what someone you have on ignore writes.  It says you have this person on ignore and something about do you want to see the info, can’t remember exact.y how it’s put.  So you can look at the quote, but the person is still on ignore when you leave the thread.  You have options.

Oh, it says ”show ignore content”


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2020)

win231 said:


> A disagreement only becomes bickering when one or both of the individuals lack communication skills & tact.


Which person do you think lacks communication skills and tact?  You or the other person


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *maybe buckeye wants to know so they're not bothering with wasting their time posting to someone whose not ever going to respond. i can understand that.*



True, except maybe their responses are not meant for the person who has them on ignore, or not only for that person, anyway. They may want to discuss something in the person's note as a topic in itself, not to argue with that person.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 7, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I disagree.  It's often the WAY they disagree that can be offensive.


Finally!  Somebody who truly understands.  When people disagree civilly, both parties can learn something from each other that they would not if they already thought alike on a given point.  However, to disagree in a caustic manner only serves to shut down any possibility of being able to learn from a different perspective.

Tony


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 7, 2021)

I have two people on ignore.  You can guess who you are!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> I have two people on ignore.  You can guess who you are!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 7, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> I have two people on ignore.  You can guess who you are!


Hope I'm not one of them, JimBob.

You and I may not agree on everything and may butt heads from time-to-time, but I still enjoy the chats and debates you and I engage in.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hope I'm not one of them, JimBob.
> 
> You and I may not agree on everything and may butt heads from time-to-time, but I still enjoy the chats and debates you and I engage in.




Heck no, you are way too entertaining!  Plus I think if we ever met we would agree on much more than you might suspect.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 7, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Heck no, you are way too entertaining!  Plus I think if we ever met we would agree on much more than you might suspect.


Thanks, JimBob


----------



## tinytn (Jan 7, 2021)

*Caution ... do not use Ignore on any Games..!! it will cuz a big mess..!!*


----------



## Knight (Jan 7, 2021)

I think to ignore is to shut down the possibility to get a point of view that you might not have considered. Even a nasty response has some value or at least it does for me.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 7, 2021)

Knight said:


> I think to ignore is to shut down the possibility to get a point of view that you might not have considered. Even a nasty response has some value or at least it does for me.


I do it because I've taken enough verbal abuse in my lifetime. I'm not interested in pursuing more of it virtually.


----------



## Knight (Jan 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I do it because I've taken enough verbal abuse in my lifetime. I'm not interested in pursuing more of it virtually.


What works  is a way to control how it affects each of us. Otherwise we'd all be bobbing our heads up & down in agreement


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 7, 2021)

Knight said:


> What works  is a way to control how it affects each of us. Otherwise we'd all be bobbing our heads up & down in agreement


It's one thing when someone disagrees with you. Quite another when they resort to being rude.


----------



## Knight (Jan 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's one thing when someone disagrees with you. Quite another when they resort to being rude.


True but that gives you the opportunity to smile knowing you are the better person by not responding in kind. No response usually frustrates the ignorant other poster.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 7, 2021)

I certainly wouldn't be offended if someone ignored me.  I realize that some of my views and the way I express them are offensive or problematic for some people.

For myself if someone repeatedly posts replies that I find add nothing to a conversation and are just negative I'd consider ignoring them.  I have only found one such person on this forum and have ignored that poster.

I know that on some posts I've gotten a message that someone I've ignored has posted or replied to a thread I'm watching or I think quoted one of my posts and I've been given the option to see their post.  It's been a while since that's happened so I'm not sure exactly how it was worded.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 7, 2021)

Knight said:


> True but that gives you the opportunity to smile knowing you are the better person by not responding in kind. No response usually frustrates the ignorant other poster.


Usually it boils down to me simply not wanting to hear what certain people say. I feel like some spoil it for others. I wish life came with an ignore button but that wouldn't be helpful.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Usually it boils down to me simply not wanting to hear what certain people say. I feel like some spoil it for others.* I wish life came with an ignore button *but that wouldn't be helpful.


It does.  Unfortunately it requires a lot of self-restraint and for you to stop the impulse to be involved.


----------

